# Shooter's First Leg of the SH is in the bag!



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

We had great fun up in WI this last weekend. Our 18 month old boy ran his first SH tests, and he looked real good, coming along fine. On Saturday, he cleared the land tests, but had one handle on a mark, but got a call back. In the water, later he again ran well, except on the last mark. He took a good line to the island where a duck had been tossed into very tall grass. We had a ripping wind across the island. He came out of the water about 12 inches up wind from the bird. Unfortunately, all the other marks were thrown shorter, up wind from where Shooters mark was. So....of course he nosed the scent up wind and went to find the mark....finally we handled him back to the bird. He nailed the blind but did not pass as he had two handles in the day.

Sunday, he nailed it....number 1 in the bag...How Sweet it is!

Not a great picture, after he ran his final leg for his first ribbon! He messed up one of his toe nails (split back into the skin) on his front foot and needed to be fixed up...but pictures first! Next day the vet said it would come back and be ok...











CC


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Huge congratulations on Leg #1!! Look forward to seeing photos - as long as you learned something and the dog had fun it's all good with the other day. I hope you'll keep us updated, I love seeing this


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Congratulations !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks to all.....


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Congrats!


----------

